# Weird noise coming from under my 95 Maxima



## thechoson (Jun 19, 2005)

I have a 95 Maxima GLE, 123k miles.

Recently after having my brake pads changed, I noticed a TERRIBLE grinding noise coming out of what seemed like my front right tire. It made the noise occasionally, when I lightly tapped on the brakes. I had the rotors cleaned, then changed the brakes pads out again. That still did not help! Now I've begun to realize the noise is there when I apply the brakes, but also seems like its there when I TURN the steering wheel, but at a lower more constant volume. I am pretty sure its not my brake pads now.

I'm beginning to suspect maybe the struts or the CV joints? Any ideas?

Thanks!


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

check the metal dust sheild and see if it's rubbing against the rotor. it's common to see after work is done on/around the suspension.
if it's rubbing, simply bend it back away from the rotor a bit and that's all you have to do.


----------



## thechoson (Jun 19, 2005)

I am sorry, I am a bit of a moron about these things.

What exactly is the metal dust shield, and where do I find it, I am assuming it's somewhere around the tire, and by bending it back, is this something I can just forcefully pull back by hand, or will I have to bang it back with a hammer or something?


----------



## BarkerMi129 (May 3, 2007)

if you take your tire off and look at the rotor (the big circular thing that the break bads clamp onto when breaks are applied) there is a piece of metal that come from behind and then comes out over the top and the side slightly that part is the dust shield. one thing that you should also look at if that doesnt appear to be the problem is the rubber boot on the half shaft. after time that rubber gets dryrotted and begins to crack. when it does this it looses all the grease within the rubber boot as you drive and it makes a grinding noise while you're driving


----------



## john_al (Feb 7, 2008)

I had a customer the other day with a older Sentra with about the same complaint. After two tries, I was about to blame the hub bearing when a friend walked by and noticed an air deflector rubbing the axle. Although it was plastic, it made a terrible grinding noise. I cut a small relief in it-problem solved.

John


----------

